
Senate Votes to Legalize Hemp - XalvinX
https://www.forbes.com/sites/tomangell/2018/06/28/u-s-senate-votes-to-legalize-hemp-after-decades-long-ban-under-marijuana-prohibition
======
XalvinX
If this becomes law, which looks highly likely, it will open a Pandora's Box
of mammoth proportions affecting many major industries in a pretty short time.
The list of uses of hemp is nearly endless, and this includes fuel and most
uses of petroleum. Also, many end-uses of such crops as soybeans and corn can
be produced better and much cleaner and more sustainably.

This is really huge news. George Washington would be happy. William Randolph
Hearst much less so.....

